
Donating 3% of revenues to open source, a six month review - joewadcan
https://blog.geteventbot.com/2019/07/09/support-open-source.html
======
hellofunk
I’m sad to see they found PayPal the best option, and that underscores how
much work is needed in this space to provide competition. I’ve used PayPal for
years and I’ve always found it to be the absolute worst, last ditch option for
when nothing else is available. Their business practices are not customer
friendly, their currency conversion and handling of that is a borderline scam,
and the way they partner with eBay presents so many issues for people who use
both services. I really hope something comes along to knock them off their
perch in that particular space.

~~~
dangus
It seems like they're partially using PayPal because they're maxing out credit
cards regularly (!?)

If my business was maxing out any sort of credit card I don't think I'd be
donating 3% of my revenue to open source projects in the first place.

~~~
joewadcan
We're using PayPal for a couple of reasons (named in the article). But the
reality of an early stage (bootstrapped) startup means you get a crazy low
credit limit, so when we paid upfront for our server hosting that got us close
to the limit. Besides, cashflow is very different than cash on hand.

